# Best gentoo desktop platform / CPU currently?

## msst

Ouch, my desktop just died. Power supply is fried, no idea what else did bite the dust. I could try to revive it with a new power supply, not sure if it would work though. However the machine is upwards of 13 years old, so maybe a signal to replace it finally. It was feeling a bit slow lately anyway.

Then I have lost track of the new developments for desktop computers however, seeing there was not much exciting in terms of performance any more for years now. So I actually do not know what currently the best options for a "compiler beast" with optimal gentoo compatibilities would be. What is the state of the gentoo art without costing a fortune? I don't need a gaming PC, but I hate endless compiler runs.

P.S.: The old system was an i7-3770K CPU with 16 GB RAM and a standard intel motherboard.

----------

## Chiitoo

AMD Ryzen all the way would definitely get my vote even though I already want to replace my current "zen1" 1700 unit.  I got it back in 2017 even though I normally don't get the first version of anything, if possible, but I did not have the patience to wait any longer.

Just the other day I had the opportunity to test a 3100, which is half the cores/threads compared to mine, but still compiled some things (such as Wine) faster (edit: forgot that one was with all sorts of debug goodies attached... and without, they compile in about the same time, probably being bottlenecked at the single-threaded stages for example), which was somewhat surprising though not entirely unexpected.

That said, if at all possible, I'd definitely wait for "zen3" since they're supposed to be out on the 8th of October I believe.

RAM prices are at about 50% in some cases from when I bought mine... so it doesn't seem like a bad time at all to get new stuff like this.

----------

## Makersmarx

I will also throw in my suggestion for AMD Ryzen

----------

## axl

If it were me, I would hold back a little bit longer. New things are coming to mainstream and it's a major major improvement. PCI 4.0. It promises so much more. And everything else is connected to it. CPU, GPU, NVME. Basically everything and anything. Whatever you buy this year, will be obsolete by next year.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Makersmarx,

How much pain do you want?

Look at arm64 (scarce) and Power9 (expensive) solutions.

Don't be constrained by the x86 architecture, which was only driven be the need no beat Motorola to market with the first 16 bit CPU.

Its never shaken off the scars from being born like that.

Intel tried once, with Itanium, and gave up.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Upgraded my system earlier this year, ryzen 3700x, opted to put in 64g mem and an nvme, makes a world of difference (old system was fx8320 ~8 years old). 

Not a compile beast by any means but it cut the compile speeds by over half (fx8320) though there are some top end ryzen 3 that would make a nice compile beast.   :Laughing: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1062980.html talks about mb's for ryzen as well as ryzen stuff in general.

 *Quote:*   

> Whatever you buy this year, will be obsolete by next year.

 

Pretty much the case since the intro of personal computers.

----------

## Chiitoo

 *Chiitoo wrote:*   

> but still compiled some things (such as Wine) faster

 

I should amend this a bit, as I just remembered I turn a whole bunch of debug stuff on for Wine on this main machine, and without those it took around the same time (13 minutes) to compile Wine (still kind of impressive... but perhaps the neck of the bottle is somewhere else).

 *axl wrote:*   

> If it were me, I would hold back a little bit longer. New things are coming to mainstream and it's a major major improvement. PCI 4.0. It promises so much more. And everything else is connected to it. CPU, GPU, NVME. Basically everything and anything. Whatever you buy this year, will be obsolete by next year.

 

Seems like every year to me.  :]

Always something better coming out (and well, here we have a machine that actually broke down (okay if it's only the PSU, it might be re-usable later on, but still)).  I used a Phenom II X6 1090T from around 2010 to 2017, and I still do things with it on the side, so I should definitely be a little bit more than used to the waiting game.

Also who knows, maybe the RAM prices, or something else will shoot up tons very soon from now.  If I had the money, I'd definitely get new stuff as soon as possible, but that's me right now.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

msst,

There are very few packages that benefit from more than -j30.

Playing with -j100 on a 96 core box showed that fairly early in my playtime. :)

That tells that you are into diminishing returns with a 16 core 32 thread box.

Yes you can sometimes have emerge run several packages is parallel but that depends on the dependency tree.

C++ can be a real memory hog.  Allow 2G RAM per thread.

So 32 threads and 64G RAM looks like a good staring point.

A motherboard with 4 RAM slots populated with 2x32G sticks. 

Then you can add another 64G later without throwing anything away. 

Some build phases are single threaded by design, so there is scope for overcommitting CPU and RAM.

----------

## axl

 *Chiitoo wrote:*   

> Seems like every year to me.  :]
> 
> Always something better coming out (and well, here we have a machine that actually broke down (okay if it's only the PSU, it might be re-usable later on, but still)).  I used a Phenom II X6 1090T from around 2010 to 2017, and I still do things with it on the side, so I should definitely be a little bit more than used to the waiting game.
> 
> Also who knows, maybe the RAM prices, or something else will shoot up tons very soon from now.  If I had the money, I'd definitely get new stuff as soon as possible, but that's me right now.

 

Yes and no. 

Well, the best drive I know to date, which is the intel 905 nvme drive, does around 3000 MB/s. the new nvme pci 4.0 drive in the sony playstation 5, does 6000 MB/s. 

Imagine what that bandwidth does to the gpu. 

I got 3 new generations of computers in the last decade.

My favorite machine is an x58 chipset based machine. I got that basically in 2010. I have a gigabyte x58 udr3 motherboard, WITH pci 2. as a result, it can use pci3 devices, but at low speed. I invested in a lot of parts for this machine, but none of them were expensive. the cpu is an intel i7 950. it's a decent cpu. 4 cores. it can hold it's own gentoo just fine. put on top of that is 32 GB of ram. 1866 ram. maximum reliable speed for that architecture. ddr3 ram. last of it's kind. it has an intel 750 nvme drive. which works great. can't boot off of it, but it works, once the kernel booted. nehalem generation of cpu. decent machine. even today. even in windows, as long as you have that amount of ram, and that nvme drive, and a decent gpu, u can pretty much do everything the big boys are doing. less better, in pci2 mode, but you can do it. 

next i got a haswell. same gpu. same nvme drive. nvidia 960 smth. and intel 750 nvme drive. except on this one, the cpu was 6820k. 6 core. not a lot faster. but the bottle neck was never in the cpu. and this one has pci 3. so the nvme drive and the gpu work in full mode. plus, memory got upgraded to ddr4, so instead of running at 1866, now it was running at 3000. 

Next I got my current rig. 9980xe. 18 cores. use them sporadically for like 1-2 hours straight... and then coast... for nothing. Now ram runs at 4000. Nvme drives from 750 to 905 within the same pci 3 standard have raised from like 2000 to like 3000 MB/s. But not by much. It's still a damn good experience, even when you add layers of encryption and emulation and virtualization. it's smooth. it's wonderful. 

But they have 32 core cpu's now. The new nvidia 3000 series is just freaking insane. How insane it is? Well, let me try to explain. When series 9xx of nvidia was created, that was supposed to be for hd. so that series of cards, best of the line, 980, was supposed to be able to render full hd stuff, on 2 monitors at a time. the next series, was 10xx. which was supposed to be the 4k series. the 20xx series was supposed to be the 8k series. nvidia went on to create the 30xx series, which only serves in ai, bitcoin mining and cracking hashes. there's no amount of tv's that you could connect to a modern 3080 nvidia card to render stuff and consume all of the card. we would have to invent (from what I understand we need like 4 32k monitors to saturate a 3080 nvidia card). Not sure how right that is, but it's something to consider. I am right about 900 series being the full hd series, 1000 series being the 4k series, and 2000 series being the 8k series. which begs the question ... wtf is the 3000 series. and given what nvidia is doing with arm... it's the AI series  :Smile: 

anyway. I don't get excited about silly ideas like quantum computers. i'm older than that. but pci 4.0 WILL bring a lot of changes to what we think about computing. I hope it will also bring whatever is next after gigabit. which frankly is behind the whole digital revolution. mobile networks... ok. 4g, lte, 5g. but old fashion ethernet is stuck. 

Anyway. pci4 and I suspect ddr5... will make my rig obsolete. today my rig is still cool. it's ok. i can't complain. but there will come a day (I suspect after I buy PS5) when I will just go... yeap... you are now obsolete. Like in a day. 

One thing I know for a fact, prices in the market will adjust immediately. Not when I figure it out, but when the new thing is launched. all of the old pci3/ddr4 things will become obsolete overnight. 

It's the new decade.

----------

## Ant P.

You're waiting for PCIE 4.0 to happen? How much are Intel bribing you to act so ignorant? It's so old at this point it's nearly obsolete, my Ryzen desktop with it is a year old and POWER9 has had it at least three times as long.

And for the record: prices did not adjust. Intel's just as much a ripoff as ever.

----------

## axl

i did say... mainstream.

but you know... kudos to you  :Smile: 

----------

## Tony0945

Another AMD vote here. Although my last Intel was an i486DX-100, king of the hill at the time. And was it actually 16Meg of RAM? 

Anyway, my latest is a 2700X following NeddySeagoon's advice that 2000 series would drop in price when 3000 came out. It's on an MSI B450 mobo and is the fastest thing I've ever owned. I do have an Asus x570 mobo and a 3900X with NVME in the basement waiting to be assembled. But I splurged with the USA stimulus money. Since I'm retired, I didn't need extra money to replace losing a job. But they sent $1200 to everyone who filed a tax return whether they needed it or not. (In Bill gates' case whether they noticed it or not). So I stimulated China's economy by buying a bunch of computer equipment. My last splurge was about a dozen years ago. 

I could have bought a 3950X but the price difference offended me. I wanted to splurge, not get robbed.

64G RAM, again per Neddy's recommendation. I don't even use all my 32G but, well, when I bought the Phenom II, 8 G seemed like too much too.

----------

## axl

I do agree that Intel is just wrong. or a bandit. or smth. it just doesn't make sense. not even how prices are adjusted. after specter and meltdown and everything else I expected there will be no more intel. 

instead, we live in a world similar to "the big short". it's just too big to fail. and some people are just not happy with that. I TOTALLY GET IT. 

But on the other hand, I hope nobody expects me to go out and burn my cpu in the streets. coz I wont do that. 

And further more, i am most proud of my intel nvme's. not my intel cpus. very different product. although, even those intel 750 nvme drives... i noticed one of them was 98% used. i didn't realize at the time that it's lifetime was measured in terabytes. and yes, the 750 series had that. but the 900 series lifetime is measured in exobytes. so... progress  :Smile: 

I am not sure what you want me to say. yes companies are aweful. but sometimes, by accident, they actually make good products. and once in a while, they actually make great products. 

I didn't come into this discussion to promote intel cpus. because I can't do that. And I can say 750 series drives were great nvme drives in terms of speed. but short life span. 905 has a much larger life span, much better speed. 

But in the end it's still pci 3 technology. all I'm saying, give the market a chance for one year. I think this year... regardless of each individual camp, new technology is coming out. it's funny that once again, the game consoles are leading the charge. ps4/xbox whatever didn't change much. but ps3 generation did. well, once again, the gaming consoles are ahead, like 10 years ago. all I am saying is ... just wait and observe. 

not that you are wrong. or right. i am an intel fanboy. yes. I am wrong. yes. but that doesn't invalidate their nvme line of drives. which are awesum. or were. anyway. i can't wait for the actual ps5 to come out. and... I wasn't aware that vendors already sold pci4 ready motherboards. but I do lag behind. so.. who knows.

my initial point stands. get something with pci4. and ddr5. i am pretty sure they dont have ddr5 as standard ram for computers yet. but I think next year... it will be a thing.

----------

## axl

https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-BAR-Plus-64GB-Champagne/dp/B07BPHN7LV

apropos new technologies. you guys should see a modern raspberry pi 4 with this usb 3 drive. it's actually impressive.

----------

## Hund

Your CPU is 8 years old and there's nothing wrong with it, it's even faster than my older i5-2500k and I have no reason to upgrade. It's not like it's in anyway obsolete or performing bad for todays tasks.

Do yourself and the planet a favour and save your wallet and the planet from some carbon dioxide by buying a new PSU instead. :)

----------

## Anon-E-moose

The problem with computers that are getting older, things like capacitors start wearing out (mb, power supply, etc) and thus it's just failure waiting to happen. I usually buy a new computer ever 5-10 years,  and re-purpose the old one, I just don't trust it to be main computer once it starts aging. This doesn't mean that just because it's old it won't work, but like all things that age, some of them are going to break, I choose to keep my main system as a relatively modern cpu/mb and reuse my older systems, in non-critical areas. YMMV

----------

## 389292

It depends on your budget. If you want your new system to hodl well for another 10+ years, then there are no other way other than Threadripper currently. You can buy a bit less RAM and less cores initially, and in 4-6 years pupulate everything to the MAX using ebay or whatever you have in your region.

In my opinion to futureproof right now you gonna need:

Proper IOMMU on the MBD.

Multiple NUMA nodes on the CPU.

A lot of PCIe lines/slots.

High max RAM ceiling.

USB 3.1 Gen 2 (10Gbps) or even 3.2 (20Gbps) for connectivity.

For the GPU it almost doesn't matter, it's the easiest component to replace, or pick anything later.

----------

## bammbamm808

 *axl wrote:*   

> If it were me, I would hold back a little bit longer. New things are coming to mainstream and it's a major major improvement. PCI 4.0. It promises so much more. And everything else is connected to it. CPU, GPU, NVME. Basically everything and anything. Whatever you buy this year, will be obsolete by next year.

 

At no point in time will this nit be the case. No point in waiting. Get what fits your uses at the best price you can and enjiy it.

BTW: Ryzen.

----------

## AJM

 *Hund wrote:*   

> Your CPU is 8 years old and there's nothing wrong with it, it's even faster than my older i5-2500k and I have no reason to upgrade. It's not like it's in anyway obsolete or performing bad for todays tasks.  Do yourself and the planet a favour and save your wallet and the planet from some carbon dioxide by buying a new PSU instead. 

 

I'd agree - I have a 2500k based machine here too, not overclocked or anything - it runs my Gentoo desktop and a heap of VMs all day long every day without so much as breaking into a sweat.  Of course if the OP just fancies a new PC there's nothing wrong with that, but personally I'd be ordering a decent PSU and be back in business next day...

----------

## pjp

My workhorse is an AMD Phenom II X4 965. I've had it for 8 years, it was released in 2009.

It replaced one of the Athlon "Slot A" cartridges. And I didn't buy that when it was initially released.

I'm only tempted to replace it when there are security fixes in quick succession on some of the larger packages (primarily web browsers).

----------

## Tony0945

PJP,  I'm resurrecting an ATHLON II X3 as a video recording box (updated with SATA SSD and big WD GOLD HDD for storing recordings.

I have a32bit chroot that builds everything (except eix) for a k-6. That's on the Phenom II. I'll be retiring that, but if I copy the entire partition, it should run on the 3900X that replaces it, right?

----------

## Ant P.

Phenom II has 3dnow and everything post-Bulldozer doesn't, so keep that in mind.

----------

## Tony0945

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Phenom II has 3dnow and everything post-Bulldozer doesn't, so keep that in mind.

 

True, perhaps I should copy the toolchain from the 2700X first and rebuild -e @world. That would give it a shakedown cruise!

----------

## Anon-E-moose

You will need to recompile or the ryzen will barf on the phenomII (if you're using native) code if you try and run it.

----------

## Tony0945

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> You will need to recompile or the ryzen will barf on the phenomII (if you're using native) code if you try and run it.

 

When I moved from the AM4 bulldozer to the 2700X, I had been building a string of -noX -noY to avoid that problem. I think maybe I got that string from you.  Yes, in particular, 3dnow is a problem.  Since I had no incompatible instructions, just a world rebuild with -march=native sufficed before.

An alternative to coping the Ryzen toolchain is build -e @world without -march-native, maybe just -mtune=amdfam10 or whatever the mnemonic is.

Then rebuild. Yet another alternative is to copy /usr/lib, /usr/bin et cetera from the 2700X, leaving just /root and /home from the Phenom II

The past year I've been wondering just what -march-native really does for us. Twenty years ago a great deal because k6 was internally quite different from Pentium Pro, but now? What's with the proliferation of weird instructions? IIRC, Phoronix tested once between generic code and CPU-optimized code and it only made a significant difference (more than 0%) is highly vectored programs like video manipulation and highly visual games.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

As processors have gotten faster (and more multi-core) the difference between native and generic x86_64 is shrinking as far as performance/optimization. 

As far as cpu flags, I used to use march=native w/mtune unset, but I'm tending towards setting march=x86-64 and mtune=native (or nearest if native picking  is wonky). That way it should run on everything, w/it being tuned for the ryzen and if I happen to swap to a better processor in the future, the code would run, maybe not optimally the new processor, but it would run (keep from having to set/recompile old code to a lessor processor and then recompile again)

----------

## msst

 *Quote:*   

> That tells that you are into diminishing returns with a 16 core 32 thread box.
> 
> Yes you can sometimes have emerge run several packages is parallel but that depends on the dependency tree.
> 
> 

 

Well, looking at Ryzen CPUs the most expensive that I think I could justify with some tears is a Ryzen3900x which is close to 400 bucks CPU alone. Thats 12/24 CPU/threads. A threadripper with many cores is just forbiddingly expensive.

Might be worth waiting for Ryzen4?

I also tend to think AMD is the way to go. These shitty CPU mitigations did make my late intel quite a bit slower and there was no way to temporarily disable it for compiler runs except rebooting.

----------

## Tony0945

Right, msst. I had the 3900X in the wish list. Bought it for 429 when Uncle same gave me the windfall. it did stimulate the economy - of China.

----------

## msst

 *Quote:*   

> it did stimulate the economy - of China.

 

Yeah, clothes, electronics and such is not made locally. 8-;

Just wondering if I should wait for Ryzen 4 models, should appear soon. No idea if it is worth it.

----------

## DaggyStyle

I'm pretty happy with my 2700X, 4xF4-3200C14-8GFX on a gigabyte B450 AORUS M running 4 1TB hdds in raid5.

gpu is Radeon RX 550 btw.

my brother switched his gaming machine to 3700x, 2xF4-3200C14-8GFX, gigabyte mb, gb nvme, gpu is some high tech nvidia one.

both switched from i7-2600 with 16 GB of ram, no complains here.

so another vote for AMD.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Personally I wouldn't buy the first gen 4 ryzen that comes out, I'd wait a few months for any potential problems to show and possibly be addressed.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Anon-E-moose,

I wouldn't buy the first version of anything :)

Remember Windows 1.0

----------

## duane

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Anon-E-moose,
> 
> I wouldn't buy the first version of anything 
> 
> Remember Windows 1.0

 

I remember hearing about it and thinking that it was a solution in search of a problem, since we already had dos task switchers. I believe I actually said, "That's never going to fly."

----------

## bammbamm808

 *axl wrote:*   

> If it were me, I would hold back a little bit longer. New things are coming to mainstream and it's a major major improvement. PCI 4.0. It promises so much more. And everything else is connected to it. CPU, GPU, NVME. Basically everything and anything. Whatever you buy this year, will be obsolete by next year.

 

When is this not true? Pointless advice for this reason.

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> Personally I wouldn't buy the first gen 4 ryzen that comes out, I'd wait a few months for any potential problems to show and possibly be addressed.

 

True. Remember the early Ryzens? And now the current hiccups with the new nvidia 3k series? Let the suckers take the first wave in the face, evaluate, then decide once the frequent launch issues are sorted.

----------

## msst

It might drive the prizes for the Ryzen3 high end processors down however, once Ryzen4 is out...

----------

## poe_1957

my 2 cents

My vote for AMD3900XT (+50% power and less consuming they promise but no CPU ventilator) or 3900X (with a very good CPU ventilator). Depending on your budget is this the most Power for the bucks. Going to 3950 with 16 or 32 is an overkill with an AM4 socket. A TRX 40 socket is absolutely necessary if you want to get the most of your processor with a TRX40 Motherboard of course.

(2x16GB) 32 G Ram is sufficient : th most heaviest packet is Libreoffice uses only a short time 31 Gb, mostly less. 

I recommend a NVME of 1Tb of Samsung with write speeds of 5000mb/s (latest) you will need it more than a more powerfull processor or more RAM. 

A graphics card of 5700XT or better from ATI not from NVIDEA because they do not support your card long enough (until the next version) With ATI you have everlasting support  :Wink: 

And a good MB (ASROCK).

I do not see the need for 64MB or more for the next years unless you want to do REALTIME videogenerating.

In the old times (<32GB) it was necessary to calculate with a factor of 2X, but now ?

ARM would maybe good if you are programming mainly yourself and don't have a dependency on certain programs. But future is black for those architectures in real world.

----------

## Tony0945

Pretty much agree except for nvidia. I buy low cost cards supported by nouveau. Equally cheap radeon cards can be purchased but usually have driver problems.  Cheap, low power, good in-kernel driver - got it!  I don't game and I have bad eyes. Not only can I not distinguish between HD and 4K, I truly cannot distinguish between SD & HD. So why spend money on a power hungry, heat generating, expensive video card? I was always happy with on-board video (when supported by Linux, every mobo has Windows drivers). I have one machine, a server with an APU, it mostly runs headless and 24 hour so low power consumption is important. The lack of computing power is only noticed when doing the weekly portage updates. It happily provides DNS and files over the LAN.

Those of you of younger years and eagle eyes, probably differ.

IMHO Asrock is a cheap brand. Go with Asus instead. More mainstream, Gigabyte for Intel, MSI for AMD. I liked Gigabyte's dual bios and they used to have good AMD support until Ryzen.  On a Linux system the MSI BIOS' bios update software is outstanding.

----------

## poe_1957

The reason I take the top videocard is  you buy a premium CPU and a lowend card ? The video card is great for multiple desktop, videoplay/editing, more screens (4 pieces at high resolution (4K)  and 144Hz refresh).

I have it in combo with a nano OLED screen from LG and all I can say when I saw my other screens next to it WAW !!! Played AVATAR  and you see why the 500€ monitor at 144Hz make the big difference no tearing eyes because of the lowrefresh rate, excellent detail. With the lower end videocards I could not archieve this level. They stuck at 60 to 70hz HD resolution.

You need a Displayport 1.4a connection. It would be even better with a 2.0. 

No HDMI or DVI-D for me anymore. I have 10bit FULL color, like the pro. Your pictures and movies shine on this masterpiece. The dull LCD screen are far away.  I have now this screen for 3 months and never regret my videocard or screenprice. It was worth it !

For the record : 27LG850 (500€) with Freesync and Gsync (although the latter I will not use). The freesync does the job with the Ati Challenger fine.

Even if you have bad eyes you will appreciate the rest it gives to your eyes. None of any 75 Hz screens could give it to me. No tearing eyes for me anymore. This alone was the reason why it was worth the price. Besides that the nice colorspace and the high resolution was a big bonus to rediscover the beauty my old pictures.

Yes there are cheaper videocards, I won't buy them anymore.  Mayby when AMD will have CPU with integrated GPU with the same 144Hz refresh rate I will consider them. But I will NOT buy any NVidea card because everytime I bought them in the past they weren't supported anymore after 3 years and i could buy a new card. From ATI i know they willl release the source code and the colour rendering is better than the Nvidea.

But it is your choice. Be free and green or locked in and be a polluter. I have most of my PC's for 10 years until they have a malfunction most are 15 years old, thanks to Linux it is possible. With M$ it would not be. I buy every 5 years a new one so I have always 4 pc's ( 2 laptops, 2 desktops). So I have always minimum 2 working pc's. 1 I upgrade at a time. If I would run at windows I would only have 1 and one broke  :Wink:  Mostly the 4 are working fine; I have been long around since my first PC the Sinclair ZX81  a lot have changed, unfortunatly the internet became more and more censored, 150.000 books aren't free anymore (even payed by public funding) but I hear nothing about that anymore. People are driven, to streaming networks like Netflix and Disneychannels, history is obscured and truth is silenced. Trump has right with FAKE news...

----------

## Tony0945

Still running a Geforce 8400GS video card bought for $45 nine years ago. Nouveau in 5.4.66 still supports it. I suspect you are talking about nvidia-drivers.

Bought a GT1030 for my latest build. $84 and it even has a fan on it. High powered card means bigger power supply and cooling problems. Spend your money on CPU & RAM.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *poe_1957 wrote:*   

> The reason I take the top videocard is  you buy a premium CPU and a lowend card ? The video card is great for multiple desktop, videoplay/editing, more screens (4 pieces at high resolution (4K)  and 144Hz refresh).
> 
> I have it in combo with a nano OLED screen from LG and all I can say when I saw my other screens next to it WAW !!! Played AVATAR  and you see why the 500€ monitor at 144Hz make the big difference no tearing eyes because of the lowrefresh rate, excellent detail. With the lower end videocards I could not archieve this level. They stuck at 60 to 70hz HD resolution.
> 
> You need a Displayport 1.4a connection. It would be even better with a 2.0. 
> ...

 

this is a pov of a gamer, not every one is a gamer.

I'd happily upgrade my current rig to a tp with 64 gb of ram and a mild gpu than to a ryzen 3900X with 32 GB of ram and a gpu that costs more than the cpu it self assuming it is the same price.

----------

## poe_1957

I am NOT a gamer : I played the Blu-ray movie disk AVATAR  :Wink: ,

Editing (own  shot) movies and pictures. I have High standards for color. (10bit instead of the usual 8-bit with lower end graphic cards).

Although the Motherboard is called Phantom Gaming it is far more suitable for other things too. And I have no problems with cooling or power. It is all standard.

No water or special cooling mechanism. Prefer metal wings instead of all pumping and ventilating. And Quiet operation.   

I do not need for 64GB I have 32 GB +32GB swap (rarely used).

Compiling I do a lot and a 12 core 24 thread is sufficient on a PCI 4.0 board. Most programs do not use 12 cores to compile. Firefox and Libreoffice are exceptions. And they compile in 15 minutes, most time is to prepare the compiling sequence.  :Wink: 

About Asrock : you are wrong : it is the reference board for AMD, not ASUS, Not MSI or Gigabyte. They are overclocking - READ ' reducing livetime'  manufacturers with for me too unstable MB. I used MB from both manufacturers both were trown out due to errors in BIOS and MB, resulting in unworkable MB for me. ASROCK MB works or doesn't work. My first had an manufacture problem but it was obvious from start, got an RMA and the new board works flawless. I have used the last 20 years only ASROCK and I am very pleased with them, good price value and long live. I could that not say from any MSI or Gigabytes. Asus is reasonable but pricey.

----------

## Ant P.

 *poe_1957 wrote:*   

> I am NOT a gamer : I played the Blu-ray movie disk AVATAR ;-),

 

You're claiming a 24fps video looks better on a 144hz monitor? Sure. Is that with or without the monitor's terrible built-in soap opera upscaling filter?

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Well, the original post asked for mv/cpu not video card recommendations, so a lot of this back and forth about video stuff is meaningless in that context.

----------

## msst

By the way the next Ryzens are announced for November and AMD claims a stiff 20% more performance to their older counterparts. So far AMD has usually delivered on these promises and it is the largest performance jump announced in the last years. For 50 USD extra as they say it would be even reasonably priced.

This will totally nuke Intel CPUs if they cannot fast come up with something new, some 65W AMD cpus will be practically as fast as intels 180W flagship then. I will wait until after Christmas either way to see the prices drop a bit and also to see what bugs are there. But the Ryzen 5900X sounds fairly sexy right now. 8-;

----------

## msst

I have finally just replaced the power supply. As we all know once the new Ryzens came out they were and still are so scarce that they sell above list prices. Thanks to corona and other follies.

I guess that will also last for a good part of 2021 before the prices come down to a reasonable level, so I just got me a nice 650W platinum rated power supply replacement and maybe I check again for the next generation of Ryzens in 2022+

----------

## nikolis

I think at this time ryzen is the best solution.

----------

